# Have you sleept outside



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Any sleep that has been without thick walls count. So, tents and such, primitive basic wooden shelters, but not RVs and such.


I think I have sleept outside for 10 days or so in my lifetime (29), more in my younger years with school and such.

I did a few months ago again and it actually a pretty big experience when you are used to sleeping inside.
Nature is often said to be soothing, calm, etc. but it is really loud compared to sleeping inside.


----------



## jayoung81 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes, many times!
I find it to be refreshing actually.
about 12 years ago I stayed in a tent for nearly 6 months. It was great being able to live in the wilderness. At night you could hear the coyotes howle and the moose lumbering about.
Nature has a great way of bringing things into perspective.
I have also spent many nights sleeping outside in the city.
Just laying out in a park and listening to the surroundings was great! Though some people mistake you as a vagrant at times but honestly, who gives a shit?
I guess it could be spooky at times but I think that everyone should do it once in a while.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Yea, once I was so drunk I couldn't walk all the way home. I settled somewhere near a water hose, waking periodically to throw up.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Before I vote, do tents count? Done that plenty of times. Never actually slept under the stars although I want to.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Thursday night, upon a chaise lounge.


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

I slept in a huge bedouin tent in a school trip and sorta napped on a draining curve of an empty pool so I guess that counts.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I slept at the playground once.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Slept outside so many times I don't have count.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Like @hornet I've slept outside far more times than I could count. I tend to like it very much.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Before I vote, do tents count? Done that plenty of times. Never actually slept under the stars although I want to.


Yes, anything that is outside, without being behind thick walls : ). I never sleept directly under the stars either, maybe only befor hitting inside a house or tent to actually sleep.



Glory said:


> Yea, once I was so drunk I couldn't walk all the way home. I settled somewhere near a water hose, waking periodically to throw up.


Haha, that must had been some party!. generally i think people would say that it is a very bad idea to try and walk home, but i did so too one new years, tho i made it home.. I think i collapsed on the main road 4 times or so, but id just laugh ^^.



jayoung81 said:


> Yes, many times!
> I find it to be refreshing actually.
> about 12 years ago I stayed in a tent for nearly 6 months. It was great being able to live in the wilderness. At night you could hear the coyotes howle and the moose lumbering about.
> Nature has a great way of bringing things into perspective.
> ...


Wow!, ok! .

Yes, it does put things somewhat into perspective, and even more the longer one stays outside.

Tho about that(somewhat offtopic), often i think it is a little funny when shows about survival are all like "This is so real" or something.
Usually we still have a ton of comfort with us from what we know.
I think the closet a show has gotten is maybe "naked and afraid", tho, that also in a way is unrealistic.

It is scary and a little wild to think.. if I was living in the stoneage, and i broke a bone then id just be done for then and there probably. This ofcourse also still happens to people, in stories like those from "I shouldnt be alive"


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Mirkwood said:


> Haha, that must had been some party!. generally i think people would say that it is a very bad idea to try and walk home, but i did so too one new years, tho i made it home.. I think i collapsed on the main road 4 times or so, but id just laugh ^^.


It wasn't really a party, it was just me chugging battery acid to see what would happen, I was young and liked to break into people's houses and backyards. Although I was at a party once and don't remember how I got home... I was probably thrown into a cab, but everything else is just blank.


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Glory said:


> It wasn't really a party, it was just me chugging battery acid to see what would happen, I was young and liked to break into people's houses and backyards. Although I was at a party once and don't remember how I got home... I was probably thrown into a cab, but everything else is just blank.


Okay : ), crazy. I find it amazing how some can blank out, because i think ive been plenty drunk! quite some times, but i usually remeber everything.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Maybe I was roofied. You never know.


----------



## jayoung81 (Jun 21, 2015)

Mirkwood said:


> Yes, anything that is outside, without being behind thick walls : ). I never sleept directly under the stars either, maybe only befor hitting inside a house or tent to actually sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see exactly where you are going with the statement but honestly, I have not idea of reality shows. Last time I saw something like you depicted was Survivor back in 2004? Even this was not really like the wilderness.
I don't get to watch tv much, to damned busy most of the time.
What I do know is that I would love to take some of those people you described and bring them to northern Maine with tnothing but a tent, pan, lighter and a sleeping bag.
Would be neat to see how long they last!
I highly suggest anyone taking a recluse into the wilderness once in a while! First time you go bring as much comfort as you can but try not to use them.
Each time you go bring one less thing.
Before you know it you will be spearing salmon, lighting fires in the rain with pine cones, birch and pine needles and purifying your water with a tin can and small cup over a fire.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

Cool story, bro/sis: In 8th grade, I decided to sleep in my tent in the backyard during Spring Break. I ended up sleeping out there for a month. It was great not sharing a room with my sister!


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)

We go out to the desert sometimes to ride just for the day. At night we often just keep the bikes off and sleep on the flatbed trailer. Probably worst ever was when it was windy and in the 30's - 40's, making a bone chilling sandstorm.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Years ago, when I was a Girl Scout. Bad experience and will never do it, again.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

At one point three of my cousins and my aunt were living with us, so my sister, my three cousins, and I were all in one bedroom. My dad and my aunt let me and one of my cousins sleep in a tent in the backyard for a few days or weeks to make more room. Eventually the tent became infested with bugs because we kept leaving food in there so we went back to sleeping inside.

And there were also times when I slept in a tent while I was camping.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

I've slept in tents many times.

I've slept directly under the stars once in my life. We were camping, it was a beautiful clear night (though not cold because it was the middle of summer and we had a fire, I think), lots of shooting stars and everything, so we decided not to bother with tents. Perhaps a bit dangerous but it all went perfectly. One of those perfect things you can never plan for.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Too scared to do it. Never have and never will.


----------

